# pflueger arbor reel



## proctor (Feb 6, 2011)

anaconda have these reels on sale for $80 at a saving of $150. anybody own one or heard what there like? wouldn't mind a small one for estuary work.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought one last time they had the special on, about two months ago and it's pretty good. Comes with a spare reel so I have one with six pound braid and one with ten. It can't hold that much line due to the design of it but I still got 125yds of ten pound on with room to spare. Its nice n smooth and feels strong, good buy I thought!


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bought one myself on Sunday, not that I know much but it looks and feels good, looking forward to testing it this weekend. $150- saving if true then I got a bargain.


----------

